# Wagner Paint Eater??



## Uncle Caulky (Jun 20, 2009)

Anyone have any experience with this thing? I've always used Makita disc sanders for exterior refinishing with great luck... but now that one needs replacing I'm considering the paint eater. I really hate wagner products... oh the times I've had  Somehow I'm still intrigued by this tool... it's gotta be the 3m disc on it. If anyone's used it, how long do the pads typically hold up? Also wondering many hours the motor will run... The video for this thing is pretty horrible, looks about 20 years old lol


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I have not used one but i think I recall NEPS mentioning them shoot him a message.


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

I use one from time to time. Works alright, makes a hellova lot of dust. The switches and plastic casings break sooner than the motor. I just keep warranting them.


----------



## pacificpainters (Jun 24, 2009)

*Liked it*

I used it this weekend. It took me a few minutes to get the hang of keeping it steady but over all worked like a charm. I wore wrap around eye protection. There is no dust cover like on a grinder or vacuum attachment. The wheel is great for old paint removal and feathering. I only need a little scraper and the wagner. I am keeping the receipt just in case it breaks. 

Worth $69 buck at Lowes. The wheel was included. ($15 replacement).


----------



## APF (Jun 6, 2009)

I have one and have used it sparringly. Definitely need to get used to it or u get the swirl marks. Feathers nice - but grinders do a better job if u need to get a lot of layers off. For the price its ok.


----------



## Uncle Caulky (Jun 20, 2009)

Thanks for the replies! Guess I'll stick with my makitas for now, maybe pick up a used eater someday..


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> I have not used one but i think I recall NEPS mentioning them shoot him a message.


 
I like them .....just watch your nipples.


----------



## deach (May 11, 2008)

NEPS.US said:


> I like them .....just watch your nipples.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> I like them .....just watch your nipples.


lol sound advice.


----------



## pacificpainters (Jun 24, 2009)

Does anyone use a grinder?


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

I thought I told you guys .....my first time using on I was stripping cedar clap and I wasnt paying attention. I was wearing a loose t-shirt and the friggin thing sucked up my shirt and my nipple. I had to unplug it to shut it off because the f'in thing was wrapped to tight in my shirt and nipple I couldnt find the switch ....plus I almost blacked out from the pain. When I finally got it untangled a pound of chest hair fell out of my ripped up shirt and my nipple was barley hangin on. No joke ...my right one is tingling right now as I write this re-living the pain!


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> I thought I told you guys .....my first time using on I was stripping cedar clap and I wasnt paying attention. I was wearing a loose t-shirt and the friggin thing sucked up my shirt and my nipple. I had to unplug it to shut it off because the f'in thing was wrapped to tight in my shirt and nipple I couldnt find the switch ....plus I almost blacked out from the pain. When I finally got it untangled a pound of chest hair fell out of my ripped up shirt and my nipple was barley hangin on. No joke ...my right one is tingling right now as I write this re-living the pain!


Damn. If only JP or PWG could of been there then it would of been on youtube.


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> I thought I told you guys .....my first time using on I was stripping cedar clap and I wasnt paying attention. I was wearing a loose t-shirt and the friggin thing sucked up my shirt and my nipple. I had to unplug it to shut it off because the f'in thing was wrapped to tight in my shirt and nipple I couldnt find the switch ....plus I almost blacked out from the pain. When I finally got it untangled a pound of chest hair fell out of my ripped up shirt and my nipple was barley hangin on. No joke ...my right one is tingling right now as I write this re-living the pain!


Ouch! And I thought my shopvac sucking up my plastic today sucked.


----------



## deach (May 11, 2008)

Wow point well taken.


----------



## 2GuysPainting (Mar 31, 2009)

The Paint Eater is great! I would only use it on exteriors where you are trying to remove many old layers of paint. It is very messy and you may need to smoth out some of the paint ridges with a orbital sander but on a big job you will save a tonne of time.
It has paid for itself 10x over!


----------



## Uncle Caulky (Jun 20, 2009)

Sounds like I dismissed the eater a bit soon... Talked to the owner of a local hardware and he says painters buy quite a few with no complaints yet... Gotta get one workin on this nasty tudor we're working on :thumbsup: Thanks for the advice!


----------



## EricTheHandyman (Jan 29, 2008)

I buy the paint eater discs that fit an angle grinder, same price for the disc, but you don't have to buy another tool. The discs get eaten up like crazy, and they leave a lot of swirl marks behind, and it makes a ton of dust, so wear a mask.


----------



## johnthepainter (Apr 1, 2008)

i bought one for one side of a house.

i told my guys to try and "kill" the paint eater, and id return it at the end of the job.

they could not kill it.

i purchased 2 more for a barn.

they are all running fine.

i dont use them often, but i like to be loaded for bear at all times.

also>>>keep the abrasive dressd up by grinding on some rough concrete once in a while.

and keep your nipples out of the way.


----------



## tntpainting (Apr 3, 2008)

i love mine but yeah watch out if wearing loose clothes


----------



## jason123 (Jul 2, 2009)

So this is where all my posts have gone...LOL Im getting no post in the tools category
http://www.painttalk.com/f12/paint-eater-7756/

Heres a vid of me using my new paint eater. I liked it I used it for prepping metal trus and pipes. I used it to scuff the rust to the best the job would allow. Of course the metal still had rust! I have a full 3m face mask you'd need it.





yep


----------

